# Memory Use extremely high



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

I have been having this problem since I started using 4.2.2 ROMS the way it acts that there's never enough available RAM. Active Apps will be forced out, and background apps are too.

Completely Baffled,

Karnaj

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JJsevol (Jul 1, 2012)

Try Android Status https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.AndroidStatus&hl=en to see what is using your memory. The ram bar is kind of misleading because it shows cached processes. In Android Status go to Process and look for the app(s) using the most memory. Usually systemui, server and android status take up the most memory. Hopefully that helps you narrow down the problem.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Use "Pimp My ROM" and set your OOM and min-free values to "mid", you will have now have 50-75MB free with a couple apps sleeping in the background and system things active. If all user apps are completely killed you will get closer to 200MB free.


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

The app manager shows above 100

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

I was going off of what the task switcher says is free since that is what I always look at.


----------



## 0vermind (Oct 10, 2011)

I wanted to chime in and say I have this probably a lot since 4.2.2. I use Greenify to hibernate everything possible to save RAM. However, what is extremely frustrating is usually after about 2-4 hours, my phone has slowed down to a crawl. Things lag like crazy. I go into the app manager and it shows 20mb or 50mb free and all my services are being killed. Google Voice gets killed which means I can't receive texts, Tasker gets killed, pretty much everything gets killed.

I'll be using my phone and all of a sudden things start closing, sometimes even the application I'm in! Android Status doesn't really show anything using a high amount besides Android System which is almost always using around 80mb of ram.

Tappin the talk


----------



## buckmarble (Sep 16, 2011)

What ROM are you guys on? I average 250-300 free all the time on my ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

0vermind said:


> I wanted to chime in and say I have this probably a lot since 4.2.2. I use Greenify to hibernate everything possible to save RAM. However, what is extremely frustrating is usually after about 2-4 hours, my phone has slowed down to a crawl. Things lag like crazy. I go into the app manager and it shows 20mb or 50mb free and all my services are being killed. Google Voice gets killed which means I can't receive texts, Tasker gets killer, pretty much everything gets killed.
> 
> I'll be using my phone and all of a sudden things start closing, sometimes even the application I'm in! Android Status doesn't really show anything using a high amount besides Android System which is almost always using around 80mb of ram.
> 
> Tappin the talk


Thats a memory leak problem on the ROM you are on, or an app with a memory problem.


----------

